# Graco AAF tip sources?



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

eBay has some occasionally. There are some aaf412's at a good price right now. 

However is there a retailer or distributor that sells these at a price below list?

SW is the only real distributor in the area and they can't do better than list on these.

I should have weighed my options first as the ca technologies gun tips are significanltly cheaper and more readily available. I picked up a used g40 gun with the flat tip guard because of all the complaints about the racx guard build up issues. 

I didn't realize the Graco aaf tips are harder to locate.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I just got a AAF310 in the mail today from completespray.com
$101.00 which is probably list price but I needed it fast and it came in 2 days. I also picked up a 10 pack of tip filters for $45 which is a good deal. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

find your nearest SW airless repair center store. That store will place po's every week for graco stock. Just ask them to order your tips and pay when they arrive, you may need to leave a deposit.


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

The SW store can order me one no problem at $107. Maybe I'm just taken back at the price because the Kremlin airmix tips can be had less than that and that's a fancy import and the ca tech tips for their aaa gun are half that price and rumored to perform close to the Kremlin. 

No big deal if it is what it is.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

sayn3ver said:


> The SW store can order me one no problem at $107. Maybe I'm just taken back at the price because the Kremlin airmix tips can be had less than that and that's a fancy import and the ca tech tips for their aaa gun are half that price and rumored to perform close to the Kremlin.
> 
> No big deal if it is what it is.


Im sure that is the list price. I think you should be able to talk to the manager and get at least 30% off.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Sheesh you guys. Those are some expensive tips. Glad I don't need to use those - yet. :surprise:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

All that money and it's still not spraying right.  

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## sayn3ver (Jan 9, 2010)

Care to share? 




Rbriggs82 said:


> All that money and it's still not spraying right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> All that money and it's still not spraying right.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk





sayn3ver said:


> Care to share?


Yes, please do. We all enjoy hearing about the misery of others. :devil3:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm just having one of those days where nothing is going right.

I don't know what my problem is with the machine but I just can't get a nice pattern. Raise the pressure, lower it, more air, less air. It doesn't matter. I had a line down the middle of the pattern where is was way too light. Then I got past that and the edge of the fan isn't right.

When you first pull the trigger is fine but as you're moving the edge bellys in then goes back out again. I just couldn't get it right. After what felt like an hour I said Eff it I'm just going to spray them.

I did and dealt with it. When I came back I take a look at them on the racks and while the finish was still nice they blead everywhere. Not the yellowish bleed the nasty red/purple tannin bleed. And it's in random spots all over on every GD door. 

My plan was to switch the gun over to the RACX and spray a second coat today. That ain't happening. :sad:

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Well....if it makes ya feel any better, you're not alone.
2 pumps on site
1 has developed an electrical issue apparently.
The other, that was just repacked 4 months ago seems to slowly be losing pressure and is hissing.
WTH?
spraying bm stays clear for the 1 st time, nc. This crap just doesn't wanna lay out.
New titan 411 first. Seemed a little too light, went to a 413. Too heavy. Ff312 (can't find the 412) seems ok, but no matter which tip it seems like were still getting "fog" spots on what I KNOW was coated evenly. Lay it on a little slower and it just runs.
ARGH. Just a frustrating day. I think this crap is probably better by brush than sprayer... :/
Anyway, didn't mean to hijack your thread, I read it and I feel ya. Have a great weekend, Monday will be here soon enough....


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I do feel better. Guess it's true misery really does love company. 

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I do feel better. Guess it's true misery really does love company.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


We'll reading your miserable post made me feel better...lol


----------

